# The Elements of Magic is on sale now.



## RangerWickett (Nov 26, 2002)

And here's the link to buy it.

http://www.rpgnow.com/product_info.php?products_id=535&


----------



## Tezrak (Nov 26, 2002)

*Question about Elements of Magic*

(1) Does 'Elements of Magic' present an entirely new magic system, the same way that, for example, the Wheel of Time d20 RPG did? Or is it just optional rules to be tacked on to the existing D&D magic system?

(2) If it does present an entirely new magic system, does it cover divine as well as arcane spellcasters? I didn't get that impression from the blurb, and I'd like to know that before I consider purchasing it.

Craig, aka Tezrak
tezrak@comcast.net


----------



## Glacialis (Nov 26, 2002)

Oh my...bravo, guys. Bravo! This is **98** pages of supreme magical goodness.

To the guy who posted before me: Just get it! It covers arcane and divine, kinda. Let's just say it doesn't matter .


----------



## Morrus (Nov 26, 2002)

*Re: Question about Elements of Magic*



			
				Tezrak said:
			
		

> *(1) Does 'Elements of Magic' present an entirely new magic system, the same way that, for example, the Wheel of Time d20 RPG did? Or is it just optional rules to be tacked on to the existing D&D magic system?
> 
> (2) If it does present an entirely new magic system, does it cover divine as well as arcane spellcasters? I didn't get that impression from the blurb, and I'd like to know that before I consider purchasing it.
> *




1) Yep.  The current D&D system is completely removed and replaced with this new system.

2) It dispenses with the distinction, instead presenting just one magic system for everyone to use.  The classes themselves are actually rewritten to accomodate this.

Hope that helps!


----------



## RangerWickett (Nov 26, 2002)

However, if you want to use it with a current magic system, you _can_ do that.  Nothing in the rules negates the abilities of the normal core spellcasting classes, but it would be kinda like using Star Wars force powers and D&D magic in the same game.  It might provide a nifty feel to different cultures who use different styles of magic, but for newbies it might be a little too complicated.

Oh, and Antra, I'm glad you liked it.  Russ, do you want to offer people a free copy of our next book if they review Elements?


----------



## Cyberzombie (Nov 27, 2002)

Tezrak, Morrus covered it.  There's no divine magic per se, but you won't miss it.  The book doesn't need the distinction between types of magic.


----------



## TwoSix (Nov 27, 2002)

Brilliant job, Cyberzombie.  Just bloody brilliant.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Nov 27, 2002)

TwoSix said:
			
		

> *Brilliant job, Cyberzombie.  Just bloody brilliant. *




Ah.  You're gonna make me blush.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  It was even more hard work than I thought it was going to be, but I'm glad you got your money's worth.


----------



## d20Monkey (Nov 28, 2002)

I agree totally, it is a fabulous piece of work. Great job.

I am so jealous right now I cannot even put it into words.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Nov 28, 2002)

d20Monkey said:
			
		

> *I agree totally, it is a fabulous piece of work. Great job.
> 
> I am so jealous right now I cannot even put it into words.  *




Now you're really going to give me a big head!  But thanks, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Orryn Emrys (Dec 6, 2002)

*TEoM Rocks!*

I just want to add here that The Elements of Magic is an incredible piece of work, and it's just in time for my next campaign.  Cyberzombie, it almost seems like you were reading my D&D diary while I was searching for new ways to enliven my next game.  

We might tool around with the "clerical" interpretation just a little, but without the intention of seriously modifying or disregarding any of the foundation you've laid out.  I very much look forward to putting it into play and seeing what my players think.  It'll be a couple of months before the new campaign starts, but I'd be happy to let you know how it works out....


----------

